# Paint issues



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Weather is crap here, had a few days fit for cleaning fencerows or running more tile but has been either too wet or too windy to do much so started painting a tractor. White 4-175, sanded everything down to scuff it up good, took care of a rusty spot or two, welded a few cracks in the sheetmetal etc.

Cab is looking fine so far, however the side panels are crap. Keep getting orange peel no matter what with the Charcoal Gray, on the same panel however the Argent Silver is fine, it's also fine on the hood.

Argent Silver good, Charcoal Gray crap&#8230;

Thought it might have been a primer issue as the cab had a green primer under it and the panels I had issues with had red primer. However I sprayed Argent Silver on a spot on the one and it didn't orange peel.

ATM I'm working on the assumption I didn't have the right thinner and the Charcoal Gray is more susceptible to it???

Something else strange, started sanding off the orange peel and once you get the gloss off its still tacky underneath and plugs the paper quick. Placed em in front of the big heater till they felt dry and went back to sanding. Gonna re-prime and re-paint em, if it does it again I'm seriously thinking about having them powder blasted and starting from bare metal. Other though was is maybe the previous owners used an automotive paint in some places on it and Agco paint and the auto aint playing nice.

Any thoughts? Getting tired of dealing with this.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Couple thoughts come to mind:
Temperature of paint, surface & environment.
Humidity
Age of paint & primer
Time lapse between applying premier, then painting

I have friend that works at a GM truck plant, he tells me new paints are 'sensitive'. Folks in paint department can't wear/use some deodorants, hair products, after shave, body washes, etc. or paint will orange peel. Some colors worse than others.

Hope your problem is in the beginning of my list. Maybe Hayjosh will chime in, I believe he is one of our resident painter, IMHO. 

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Are they both the same manufacturer? What are you thinning with? Hardner? I’m thinking the thinner isn’t liking the paint or the paint ain’t liking the thinner...whichever you choose. If the silver doesn’t peel, then I think you can rule out surface prep....what are you prepping and wiping down before paint with? I like acetone in most cases with single stage paints but I have had some that didn’t like it at all....


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Only times I had orange peeling was when it was too humid outside, oily spot that didn't get prepped right, or when shooting clear coat over the base coats after they were dry, but that was more wrinkling than orange peeling.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Using paint form Agco along with thinner from Agco, wiping down with mineral spirits. Not having these issues where the primer was green, only where its red primer.

Ran into the SAL commander from our Legion, forgot all about him working in a body shop forever before going to the test facility at AM General. He says most likely the red primer is an entirely different paint and the thinner in the new primer or paint isn't reacting nicely to whatever was on those panels before.

He had several suggestions, and the one I already checked into, powder blast em down to bare metal and start over. Earliest I can get it done anywhere is end of next week. Second suggestion is to use an epoxy primer over the old paint to seal it, have a quart of that showing up tomorrow.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Sounds like good advice. The epoxy primer is faster, cleaner, easier to seal and start over. It'll be all right this time I betcha.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That’s what I would do, epoxy primer.....great stuff for that application. Just be careful with overspray, it doesn’t want to be removed easily.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm wondering if thats why on many of the Oliver forums a lot of guys use Martin Senour or PPG for paint instead of stuff from AGCO?

The epoxy primer ended the orange peel/fisheyes but the charcoal gray seems lighter on the panels with epoxy than on the cab.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

I have done a lot of painting over the years and I had a issue using the John deer OEM paint using their reducer and hardner i could not keep it from orange peeling and reacting for nothing I tried everything and the only way I could ever keep it from orange peel was to use no reducer at all and spray it with my primer gun with a large tip running 90psi air and it laid out good then after that I said no more OEM John deer paint. Have good friend that is a custom painter of cars and trucks and he called me one day all mad asking how in the world I painted my tractor with the OEM John deer paint because he could not keep it from orange pealing for nothing. I will say it also took about a week or so compleatley cure with the hardner but that is pretty typical with any enamel paint drys fast but takes forever to cure without a booth.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Like I said, wonder if thats why some guys use any paint but the stuff from Agco? The Argent Silver turned out real nice, the Charcoal Gray not as nice, I also don't paint a lot of metal flake either so technique probably plays a huge part there.

I've sprayed a lot of Clover White and Meadow Green on the Olivers with zero issues but those aren't metal flake either.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

What type of reducer are you using is it enamal paint? I have always had good luck using vm&p naphtha with enamal and I just thin it as little as I can to make it come out of gun running higher pressures like 75psi with flow needle as open as possible.


----------



## cjsr8595 (Jul 7, 2014)

acetone is my go to thinner for enamal. I want it to flash off quickly. I've always found enamal takes longer to dry. I've sprayed a lot of Nason products, both single stage and base clear. Tractor paints such as majic and other enamals take forever and a day to flash and dry. Acetone helps that.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Using Agco paint and recommended Agco thinner which is a witches brew of different thinners.

HVLP gun running 60lbs with flow wide open.

I threatened to try the paint pot but kinda hard to shake that to keep the metal flake suspended.


----------

